# Rape charge withdrawn against Alta. soldier



## GAP (5 May 2010)

Rape charge withdrawn against Alta. soldier
Article Link
 34 minutes ago
By The Canadian Press

EDMONTON, Alta. - A rape charge has been withdrawn against an Edmonton-based soldier who had been accused of attacking a German woman while he was on leave in Australia.

Australian media reports indicate the Crown felt there was a lack of evidence to sustain the charge of sexual intercourse without consent.

Sapper David Langlois-Fequet, 22, a combat engineer with the 1st Combat Engineer Regiment, had been arrested by civilian police in Byron Bay, Australia.

He was accused of raping the woman in a shared dormitory room at a hostel last Dec. 8.

However, the director of public prosecutions said Tuesday there was no reasonable prospect of conviction on the admissible evidence available.

Langlois-Fequet has since returned to his posting in Afghanistan.
end of article


----------

